# Drupal Page Layout Change



## eric_sc (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey All,
I need to make a change to someone's site, namely the contact page. They have Drupal installed and are using it to manage their content. I have been looking through the files on the server and I can't tell where I should be editing to make a change to the layout of the site. I found the main index.php and style.css files, but I don't know where to go from there...

I tried to edit the page through the drupal admin interface, but editing that page is not an option...

Any help?
Thanks,
Eric


----------

